# sighting in my .223....



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I recently purchased a .223 and plan to do some coyote hunting this winter. I'm shooting 55 grain bullets and wondering if anybody would give me some input on how to sight it in. I was told that shooting 2 inches high at 100 yards would ideally put it right on at 300 yds. Input from experienced .223 shooters would be helpful. Thanks, THE Shooter


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

why isint this in the rifle forum?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

it is in the rifle forum, unless you are shooting with little to no wind, it may be a hard shot at 300 yards because of the small 22 cal bullet would get whipped around by the wind, but practice makes perfect


----------

